# Wahoo!! New Owners Of 2010 250Rs



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

After doing a lot of research, and getting much needed guidance from many folks on these forums, we've just finalized a deal on a 2010 250RS from Pete's RVs in Burlington.

I got quotes from Holman's and a few others, and then went to spend a few hours looking closely at the 210RS, 250RS, and a used 2007 25RSS at Pete's.
Louie Cooper was very friendly and reasonable to deal with, and I feel we got a good deal without having to drive more than 1 1/2 hours from home.
I might have been able to save a a few hundred dollars if I had driven to Ohio and back, but the savings were certainly not in the thousands.
Worked in a discount on the Equalizer and all other accessories as well.

We'll be picking it up in the next few months to start preparing it (and doing a few mods) for the big trip this summer.

Thank you for all your advice, I'm sure I'll have specific questions now that we actually own an Outback!

Again this forum is one of the big reasons we chose an Outback, none of the other brands seemed to have the same level of loyalty and such a great group of owners.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations!









Make sure to post some pics here when you pick it up.

And keep us posted on that big trip this summer. What are the big destinations for your trip?


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

in reply to SaveFerris:
The trip will be about 7 weeks long, mid June to early August.
Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Idaho, Washington, BC, Alberta, Montana, Dakotas, north Shore of Superior, Northern Ontario and home!

Maybe being a Montanan, you might be able to help me, I just got off the phone with the Yellowstone campground reservations, they have no availabilty in the campgrounds that accept reservations except for the RV park. Any suggestions on any other campgrounds, and do I stand a chance at getting one of the first come first serve sites in any other the other park campgrounds?


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

betegreene said:


> in reply to SaveFerris:
> The trip will be about 7 weeks long, mid June to early August.
> Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Idaho, Washington, BC, Alberta, Montana, Dakotas, north Shore of Superior, Northern Ontario and home!
> 
> Maybe being a Montanan, you might be able to help me, I just got off the phone with the Yellowstone campground reservations, they have no availabilty in the campgrounds that accept reservations except for the RV park. Any suggestions on any other campgrounds, and do I stand a chance at getting one of the first come first serve sites in any other the other park campgrounds?


Wow, that will be quite the trip. I'm jealous!

When you say the RV park, I assume you mean Fishing Bridge? Most of the campgrounds will fit you, it just depends on what you want to see in the park. This webpage has more info on the campgrounds and some pictures to give you an idea of each location.

As to the chances of getting a FCFS site, it is a feeding frenzy at most of the campgrounds. You will probably find a line forming at the more popular campgrounds by 7am. The early bird gets the worm. I would at least make a res for your first night if you can, even if you don't want to stay there the whole time. If you really get in a jam, there are a lot of campgrounds just outside the park, too. They are still busy, but not quite as bad as the ones inside.

Feel free to PM me if you want. And good luck!


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Inside the park the Maddison Campground takes reservations. It is just inside the park at the west entrance and is situated along the Maddison River at the confluence of the Firehole River. There are also reservations available at Grant Village, Canyon and Bridge Bay. None of these camps have hook ups. Call 307-344-7311.
Gary


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

YEAH!!































































Congrats!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

betegreene said:


> After doing a lot of research, and getting much needed guidance from many folks on these forums, we've just finalized a deal on a 2010 250RS from Pete's RVs in Burlington.
> 
> I got quotes from Holman's and a few others, and then went to spend a few hours looking closely at the 210RS, 250RS, and a used 2007 25RSS at Pete's.
> Louie Cooper was very friendly and reasonable to deal with, and I feel we got a good deal without having to drive more than 1 1/2 hours from home.
> ...


This sounds just like me last year at this time! If after your grand voyage out west you feel like hanging with fellow Outbackers, join us at the Acadia rally in late August.


----------

